# strong urges to cry but can't?



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

does anybody feel this way? sometimes i would randomly have this strong urge to cry, like really cry and bawl my eyes out but i can't. it feels like i'm about to but there would be tears instead. it's frustrating because i'd rather cry and let it all out instead of feeling contained.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Are you on any kind of antidepressant? When I was taking Citalopram, I would feel sad, but be unable to cry. I guess it sounds silly to _want_ to cry, but keeping it all inside sucks.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah, I get this too. I think the inability to cry is a symptom of depression. The one time I've managed to cry recently was because I was feeling really happy, which was a bit weird. Don't wish for it.


----------



## mjhea0 (Oct 1, 2009)

I feel like that all the time. I'm on medication now, but even before that, I just couldn't seem to cry. I hate it. When I'm feeling super depressed, I can only manage a tear here and there. I don't want to be suppressing all these feelings but I like don't have control over my body. SO FRUSTRATING!


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

YES I KNOW EXACTLY HOW YOU FEEL. it's like i'm repressing my sadness instead of letting it out (thus feeling better about it)


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes! me too. But with me the problem sucks even more because I can't even drop a single tear. It sucks not been able to let it all out.


----------



## pegger18636 (Aug 3, 2010)

this happened to me when I was on paxil and celexa (SSRI) don't get it with Pristiq though (SNRI), but yeah medication can definitely cause that to happen. It's a pretty terrible feeling, when it happened to me it was so weird I would be about to cry and feel it coming, but then instead my eyes would just STING and no tears would come, just like when you're about to sneeze but in the end you don't quite get there and you lose it!! Very frustrating and teasy.


----------



## Absurd (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm not on any antidepressants, but I've gotten this feeling consistently for the past one or two years. I hate it :-(


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

pegger18636 said:


> this happened to me when I was on paxil and celexa (SSRI) don't get it with Pristiq though (SNRI), but yeah medication can definitely cause that to happen. It's a pretty terrible feeling, when it happened to me it was so weird I would be about to cry and feel it coming, but then instead my eyes would just STING and no tears would come, *just like when you're about to sneeze but in the end you don't quite get there and you lose it!! Very frustrating and teasy*.


Yes, that's the feeling indeed. Problem is I've never even been on medicament


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Mmmm...I do get this also from time to time, a good cry can make you feel miles better but ya...I can't either.


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

Totally... I am taking Apo-Fluoxetine and it is surpressing my moments in which I would cry myself insane !! At first I did not mind but recently I had an attack and felt the strongest urge to cry. I cried a tiny bit, but wasn't satisfied. Tried crying again but I couldn't. HOW WEIRD.

I guess you should try and take advantage of the moment and attempt to rationalize and willyourself better. It sounds crazy and maybe impossible but this is just a suggestion, right ? This happens to me at least once a day. So stay strong and try to reason positively with your feelings...


----------



## spikey774539 (Mar 8, 2014)

i'm not on meds or depressed--- i just dont know what the problem could be. one minute i'm ok then comes a strong urge to burst out in tears and i can't... i just cant. it's INFURIATING !


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

This happens to me a lot. I'm depressed and I really want to cry my eyes out but the tears just won't fall. I used to cry all the time and now it's like I've totally lost the ability. It drives me crazy.


----------



## shyguyred (Jul 26, 2013)

I have that and it happens when im not depressed,and I feel like im going crazy,my thoughts feel like there breaking apart my therapist said she thinks its anxiety.


----------



## lostheart (Mar 15, 2014)

*wishing for tears*

For a year now I have listened to my family and friends about "suck it up", "crying is a waste of time and senseless". Now that I have held it in for so long, I feel like im going to explode. I really want to curl up in a ball and cry but am not able to. I dont know what to do. I literally feel like I am going crazy now because my emotions are out of balance. What can I do?


----------



## lostheart (Mar 15, 2014)

*wishing for tears 2*

The only reason I post here is because I dont know where else to go and this is what I found.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

I have this too. I can't cry. The feeling of crying builds up like a sneeze... then nothing. It's blocked.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm thinking that when we were young and we cried out parents might have comforted us by telling us "awww don't cry, don't cry". Now the message "don't cry" acts on a subconscious level and this makes our body respond accordingly when we are about to cry. Therefore we are unable to cry.


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

I cry at night sometimes. Just started happening this year.


----------



## SadSelf (Jan 24, 2014)

yes sometime , actually cry is the best medicine to remove our anxiety or tension , because bad thinking or negative feeling removes by our tears. Sometime this is very important for our health also . 

So must cry when you really feel like that but not daily


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

You're growing up. Its a good thing.


----------



## gamerguy (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes i've been getting this feeling more since I've been getting little enjoyment out of life recently...I bawled my eyes out twice yesterday.


----------

